# Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung



## Dok (5. Juli 2006)

Kommentare zu diesem Thema:



> Aufgrund von Proformenceproblemen und dem daraus heute einhergehenden Datenbankausfall mussten wir einige Änderungen an unseren Servereinstellungen vornehmen.
> 
> Es kann evtl. nötig sein das einige User ihren Cache leeren müssen, sollten sie Probleme mit unseren Seiten haben.
> Alles in allem sollte der Server nun aber schneller laufen und auch mit noch mehr (gleichzeitigen) Usern fertig werden.
> ...


----------



## Ocrem (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung*

mein verständnis hast du zu 100%

was ich mich nur frage was ihr mit dem softwareupdate NOCH besser machen wollt?|kopfkrat 
ich lass mich überraschen#6


----------



## Lionhead (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung*

Gootseidank, ich habe schon Schlimmeres befürchtet, nachdem in den letzten Tagen doch einige User gesperrt werden mussten.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Stingray (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung*




*...das Original!*​

​






Sponsoren*Pressemeldungen, Aktionen, Events?*
Wir bringen es, einfach
an uns mailen!















Ihre Werbung bei uns? - Kein Problem, sprechen Sie uns an!
​



 Anglerboard.de 

 *vBulletin-Systemmitteilung **Willkommen, Stingray.*
Dein letzter Besuch war: *Heute* um 17:35 


 Private Nachrichten: Ungelesen 0, insgesamt 29. 
Neue Beiträge seit letztem Besuch anzeigen 
IndexMagazinForumShop`sProfilHilfeMitglieder vbmenu_register("users");  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


KalenderSpielhalleRegelnAB-ChatHeutige BeiträgeSuchen vbmenu_register("navbar_search");  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Nützliche Links vbmenu_register("usercptools");  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Abmelden​
Foren durchsuchen     
Erweiterte Suche
Nützliche LinksHeutige BeiträgeAlle Foren als gelesen markierenBuddy-Liste anzeigenBenutzerkontrollzentrumSignatur ändernProfil ändernEinstellungen ändernVerschiedenesPrivate NachrichtenAbonnierte ThemenMein ProfilWer ist online
Gehe zu...  
MitgliederMitgliederlisteMitgliederkarte
vBulletin-SystemmitteilungDer Server ist zurzeit ausgelastet. Bitte versuchen Sie es später wieder.​​ 

Das hatte ich heute ein paar mal #c ?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Talbot (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung*

Ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fenster: Danke!!

Nachdem ich jetzt wieder reinkomme und mal ein bisschen getest habe, muß ich sagen:
Ihr hab die richtigen Schalter für die Performanceverbesserung gefunden#6.
Ich finde das die Seitenaufrufe um ein vielfaches schneller kommen, und es nicht mehr so "hackelt".


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung*

mich würde ja mal interessieren was da für ne HW hintersteckt die das so alles zu beackern hat .... |rolleyes
bei immer mehr boardies isses nur wieder ne Frage der Zeit bis auch der performance Schub wieder aufgebraucht ist ... 
kann man mal sehen wie beliebt das AB is ...


----------



## Dok (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung*

Zur HW:
http://www1.schlund.de/index.php?&page=rootserver_linuximvergleich
Wir nennen zwei RootExpert (einen als Backup und zur ausfallsicherheit) unser eigen.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung*

mhm .....
hatte die letzten 2 Tage des öfteren die Meldung das der server
ausgelastet ist und ich es später wieder versuchen soll ... 
gerade wieder ein paar mal .... z.Z. ca 350 user eingeloggt ...


----------



## Kurzer (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung*

Aha, hier liegt der Hund begraben! 

Alles klar! Mein Verständniss habt Ihr auch! ;->


----------



## Stefan6 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Systemumstellung*

Hatte ich auch gerade wieder|kopfkrat


----------

